

Fast inverse square-root hack with magic constant 0x5f3759df (2012) - shreyassaxena
http://h14s.p5r.org/2012/09/0x5f3759df.html

======
sz4kerto
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=0x5f3759df&sort=byPopularity&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=0x5f3759df&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
striking
I find it wonderful that the first mention of the constant on HN was in a
username rather than in the title of a post.

~~~
dsp1234
The first mention on the entire site appears to actually be in this comment
from 7 years ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=203676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=203676)

------
Demiurge
This is awesome, but I wish I had a penny for every time this gets posted :)

------
fsloth
Thank lord this was actually a meaningfull explanation. The "magic constant"
meme gave me always a headache. Kudos!

